# Manchester Shows?



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Does anyone know of any cat shows in Manchester? 

And, having never been to one, are people generally able to just go along and watch? I have no cats, but would love to go to a cat show and see what it's all about. 

Plus, it'd be lovely to meet breeds for real (I love MCs, Ragdolls, Birmans, Siamese, NFCs. Cats in general, I suppose :lol. Would be a lovely way to spend a day, but don't quite know how they work


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't see the post but I think it was Jo who mentioned this one http://www.manchesteranddistrictcatclub.co.uk/ on the 1st Sept, page isn't opening very well but it's in Urmston.

I am not going to show, but it would be nice to go along and see what happens and I am sure there will be something to buy


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

That's the one. Open to the public from about 1pm. I just love seeing all the breeds, chatting to people and of course browsing the stalls.

See you there if you're going.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Ah, thank you! Sounds good, will definitely try and go along to it, I'd love to meet some crazy cat people and admire all of the beautiful breeds :001_wub:

I could maybe give out some SAA leaflets while I'm there,too, as we're not too far from Urmston (Stretford/Sale).

If I do go, we'll have to arrange to meet up and have a chat!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I could maybe give out some SAA leaflets while I'm there,too, as we're not too far from Urmston (Stretford/Sale).


I dropped some Bozita in yesterday. Hope the kitties like it


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> I dropped some Bozita in yesterday. Hope the kitties like it


Aww, did you? Thank you!! We _always_ need cat food, so it's very much appreciated!  I'll keep you updated with the cats' reactions 

Did you pop in and see the kitties in homing? Or didn't you dare, incase you brought them all home? :lol:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

No I haven't seen any of the cats and kittens, the closed sign was on the gate so I just nipped into reception.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> No I haven't seen any of the cats and kittens, the closed sign was on the gate so I just nipped into reception.


Oh, okay! Probably a good job, really, we have lots of beauties available. If I could, I'd have them all! :lol: :001_wub:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Jordan, if you click on this link the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy it will show you all the GCCF UK SHOWS for the year hopefully you will find some that you can attend..............Chris.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

raggs said:


> Hi Jordan, if you click on this link the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy it will show you all the GCCF UK SHOWS for the year hopefully you will find some that you can attend..............Chris.


Thank you, Chris!

There's certainly a lot going on! I'll try and make some of those- I adore cats, so they're sure to be perfect days out! I'm sure I can find some friends who would like to go along to them, too


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Just a quick note, most GCCF sanctioned shows dont open to the public until about 12.30 or 1pm so its always worth checking in the show schedule for opening times, and dont forget lots of cash as your sure to see plenty of things you want to buy on the trade stands at the show........best wishes..............Chris


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

raggs said:


> Just a quick note, most GCCF sanctioned shows dont open to the public until about 12.30 or 1pm so its always worth checking in the show schedule for opening times, and dont forget lots of cash as your sure to see plenty of things you want to buy on the trade stands at the show........best wishes..............Chris


Okey doke! Will keep that in mind! I look forward to becoming bankrupt after buying lots of cat themed goodies. Would be rude not to, wouldn't it?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

JordanRose said:


> Okey doke! Will keep that in mind! I look forward to becoming bankrupt after buying lots of cat themed goodies. Would be rude not to, wouldn't it?


Well its only right to spoil your fur kids lol


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

There's North West show in Leigh at end of Sept too


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

raggs said:


> Well its only right to spoil your fur kids lol


I agree. I'm going to see if there is a suitable bed for him at our next show..... If not then I have my eye on another. Well, it's his birthday soon so...


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

There's another one at Leigh two or three weeks after the Urmston one as well


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

carolmanycats said:


> There's another one at Leigh two or three weeks after the Urmston one as well


Possibly/probably going to that one too.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Wow, will see you twice in a month then lol, you should be able to have cuddles from a certain gentleman at at least one of them


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

carolmanycats said:


> Wow, will see you twice in a month then lol, you should be able to have cuddles from a certain gentleman at at least one of them


Aww that would be nice. If it's too busy then no probs, he doesn't want too much fussing I'm sure. Like when are at Humb/Linc, my cat is being judged by 5 different judges, I'll not be allowing too much extra fussing that day. Poor boy will want a bit of a rest in-between


----------



## suepawz (Jul 1, 2012)

Jordan, my dear, you know this will end up in severe cat broodiness! 

I've been getting it bad from listing the Pawz cats!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

suepawz said:


> Jordan, my dear, you know this will end up in severe cat broodiness!
> 
> I've been getting it bad from listing the Pawz cats!


Oh, believe me, I can't get any more cat broody! It's driving me insane  There are so many beauties at the SAA (including the most fabulous Siamese), and I just want to bring them all home!

I really want to meet a Maine Coon- I just want to see how big they really are, as I've only seen them in photos. I may also end up wanting one even more


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

carolmanycats said:


> Wow, will see you twice in a month then lol, you should be able to have cuddles from a certain gentleman at at least one of them


Not sure if i can get to this one now, not sure if I can get a pass out for Manc, plus this, plus the Yorkshire which i may be doing aswell. Will have to chat to hubby. Might be a case if deciding between North West and Yorkshire as finances a little stretched. :


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I'll be at all of them with various cats lol, Joshy will be at one or two but not all


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we will be at the manc.. with 3 i think..

yorks with 1 poss 2..


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Ah that's cool then, defo doing Manc and yorks


----------



## VixB (Oct 10, 2010)

Myself and my daughter are coming along to the Manchester show on Saturday, can't wait! Is there a charge for the public to get in? I can't wait to see all the different breeds of cats, am really looking forward to it. We'll be along just after 1...


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi, there is a charge but only a couple of pounds so very minimal


----------



## VixB (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks Jo-pop, just wanted to make sure I had actual cash on me, I'm terrible for just using my card all the time, rarely have cash in my purse!

Are you showing Thomas? I'll keep an eye out for you if so. Look forward to showing your beautiful boy (and meeting you too of course! )


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I got to hold the very lovely Thomas today :thumbup:

Good to put a couple of faces to names, met Jo-pop and JordanRose.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I have to say, what a lovely show the Manchester CC was, the pen goodies were so lovely. A really nice touch!
Was great to spend time with like minded folk and really enjoyed the day.


----------

